# PIENSE Y HÁGASE RICO El Legado - LA PELÍCULA COMPLETA 2019 (el libro en pelicula)



## randy71 (7 Jul 2019)

*La mejor película tipo documental de autoayuda del 2019*
Napoleón Hill entrevistó a más de 500 personas y encontró rasgos comunes en sus historias de éxito.
Escribiendo *"Los 13 Principios Clave" *que te ayudarán a ganar y llevar una vida llena de riqueza y prosperidad general.
Él compartió todos sus hallazgos con el mundo en libro *"Piense y Hágase Rico"* y se convirtió en fenómeno de forma instantánea.
*ESTA METODOLOGÍA HA CREADO MÁS RIQUEZA EN QUIENES LA HAN ESTUDIADO QUE CUALQUIER OTRO RECURSO EN LA HISTORIA DEL MUNDO.* 






DESCARGAR : 

EZ4Linkss.com | Earn money on short links

GRACIAS !


----------



## kourus (7 Jul 2019)

Se me ha puesto dura la autoestima , stoy preparado para triumfar


----------



## The Honker (7 Jul 2019)

*"ESTA METODOLOGÍA HA CREADO MÁS RIQUEZA EN QUIENES LA HAN ESTUDIADO QUE CUALQUIER OTRO RECURSO EN LA HISTORIA DEL MUNDO.* "

Y yo me hice rico gracias a la donación de un príncipe nigeriano por un chanchullo que hicimos, después hice otro parecido con la hija de Gadafi y gané otra millonada.


----------



## Stag Party (7 Jul 2019)

Me la descargo para ver en el fin de semana


----------



## luismarple (7 Jul 2019)

Hacerse rico pensando... Este no ha estado en España en su vida.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (7 Jul 2019)

donde hay que enviar la pasta ?.....


----------



## Ryu (8 Jul 2019)

Menuda traducción. Es infumable.


----------



## De Copas (8 Jul 2019)

Me recuerda al vendeburrismo de 'El Secreto'. Best Seller al que sigue una peli/documental de bajo presupuesto. Sólo que el libro de Napoleón Hill tiene algo más de base de realidad... Aunque le sobra muuuuuco chauchau, que es justo por donde puede vender la burra.


----------



## ACTORSECUNDARIO (8 Jul 2019)

Me lo descargo y lo leo en el talego...


----------



## australopitecus (8 Jul 2019)

Otro estafador vendehumos


----------



## D3k (8 Jul 2019)

Yo lo he visto online en el vídeo que les dejo y fatal, una caca comparado con el libro, así que les dejo antes un enlace a un resumen oficial del libro y luego el contenido del OP pero para verlo online sin descargar:

Recomendado, resumen oficial con principios y el ejercicio práctico que incluye el libro:


Ver solo si te aburres y quieres ver como un anuncio mini resumen incompletisimo de 1:40h del libro:


PD: Cuando te hagas rico, recuerda darnos el 1% al OP y a mi como agradecimiento xD


----------



## luismarple (8 Jul 2019)

Bueno, este es un jeta que ha buscado su lema "piense y hágase rico", pero millones de nosotros hemos tenido en casa a nuestros padres, que sin saberlo y sin ganar nada, nos vendían otro lema vendehumos que era "esfuérzate y serás rico". La única diferencia es que el tipo este sí sabe que nos está timando.


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (8 Jul 2019)

En el fondo no engaña. 
Si piensas, no te gastas el dinero en cuenta cuentos.
También vale para compras, votaciones, etc,etc


----------



## Paco de Mileto (8 Jul 2019)

Que unos padres le pongan de nombre de pila a un chico Napoleón es para hacerlo mirar.

hasta un tonto se da cuenta que con pensar no crece una cuenta bancaria. Pero quien piensa "algo" siempre se encuentra un peldaño por encima de quien "piensa lo que otros le hacen pensar".

Un shit-clasico del Shitamerican Style of Cocaine Life


----------



## Abrojo (9 Jul 2019)

Napoleon Hill es el original, el resto meras copias o imitaciones o émulos. A decir verdad a él si que le fue bien lo de la ideaca que ni en mil y consiguió por el morro un negocio de la autoayuda que antes solo era patrimonializado por la Biblia y tal vez los Testigos o los mormones.

El coaching moderno todavía tiene reminiscencias de Hill. Aunque a algunos psicólogos les debe poner enfermos, algo de verdad tiene que haber en eso de trazar planes o de pararse a pensar y emprender una acción. Con Hill, al que leí hace tiempo, no solo basta con pensar o desear muy mucho sino ponerte en marcha y no bajar los brazos.


----------



## Abrojo (9 Jul 2019)

También, con paralelismos con la Biblia, está quien afirma que solo unos pocos son capaces de entender lo que realmente quiso decir. Esos que lo entienden, les va bien. Posiblemente sea una afirmación a posteriori. También como con la Biblia, los que preservan sus palabras y legado pueden tirar por otros caminos. Algunos lo relacionan con algo esotérico, en el sentido más parecido a El Secreto y la ley de la atracción. Otros solo ven unas reglas para ponerte en marcha y no ser un diletante o un flojo. Otros ven implicaciones relacionadas con un pensamiento de gestalt o de egregores, en la parte donde Hill comenta lo de asociarse con otras mentes semejantes.

Hay una parte que puede ser perfectamente inventada de entre sus historietas donde comenta que estuvo a punto de suicidarse porque le perseguían acreedores o pq estaba en la puta ruina. Hill no ha sido ejemplo de una trayectoria ascendente por méritos sino un buscavidas que no ha dejado de ponerse panza arriba como los gatos. Siguiendo con la historia, Hill comenta en uno de sus pasajes más esotéricos o paranormales, que oyó a una voz interior que tomó el mando y le fue dando órdenes o consejos sobre lo que hacer (creo que era gastarse lo que le quedaba en un pasaje, un traje y vivir en un hotel, hasta que encontró a alguien con quien hacer negocios/estafar). Lo llamó el higher self. No entendí mucho el por qué hablar de una experiencia casi mística en un libro así hasta que pude relacionarlo con esa teoría del cerebro bicameral, que afirma la existencia de un sistema master-slave entre hemisferios cerebrales en una etapa antigua del homo sapiens: las experiencias de hablar con dioses o espíritus vendrían por ahí, al igual que la explicación de por qué funciona la hipnosis.

¿Pudo Hill experimentar algo así realmente? ¿Tenía conocimiento de esas situaciones y se inspiró en ellas? Esto daría para tema en conspiraciones.


----------



## D3k (9 Jul 2019)

Hill tiene muchos libros, y no estoy seguro pero el tiempo en el que le leí/estudie, hace años, me pareció que estaba un poco "loco" o que se inventó o mintió sobre algunas cosas. Por ejemplo creo que en uno de sus libros, habla con un demonio:





y creo que en otro libro cuenta como él, de alguna manera "habla" con genios, algunos ya fallecidos. No estoy seguro por que hace tiempo.

En "Piense y hagase rico", donde dice que entrevistó a cientos de personas exitosas.. *¿todas esas entrevistas fueron reales o charlas imaginarias?*

Yo le respeto mucho y creo en la ley de atracción, etc, pero también soy crítico con ciertos detalles.


----------



## Abrojo (9 Jul 2019)

Ese del Demonio lo venden como un libro póstumo sobre notas que transcribió su mujer y que hasta hace poco no salió a la luz. No sé si ha sido un truco publicitario de la editorial o de la fundación Hill o como sea el tinglado. No sé si siquiera es el propio Hill quien lo escribió. 

En cambio me pareció bastante didáctico, más que los primeros trabajos. Es un diálogo (aparentemente inventado) a modo de juego donde Hill obliga al diablo a explicar sus trucos de porqué la gente procrastina, fracasa y se deja llevar por la vida en lugar de ponerse a hacer cosas para ganar money o prosperidad. Recomendable porque no se hace pesado.


----------



## gordinflas (10 Jul 2019)

d3k dijo:


> Le respeto mucho y *creo en la ley de atracción*, etc, pero también soy crítico con ciertos detalles.



Pues curioso que lo llames loco, sobretodo teniendo en cuenta que la ley de la atracción es igual de real que los genios y demonios.


----------



## antonio estrada (10 Jul 2019)

Creo que la ley de la atracción es obviamente cierta. Si estás predispuesto, estás alerta y aprovechas las oportunidades. Imagina que no te interesan las flores, paseas por el campo y ves flores, es agradable y ya. Si eres un aficionado a la jardinería acabas el paseo y tus sensaciones son diferentes, más intensas y placenteras, porque, al estar predispuesto, has aprovechado intensamente las oportunidades de disfrute que el campo te ha brindado.

Sucede en los negocios, en las relaciones humanas y en todo. Una mente alerta en positivo te predispone a aprovechar las oportunidades y eso, normalmente, se traduce en éxito.

Lo de pènsar, las ideas, etc me parece harina de otro costal. Trabajo en una empresa en IoT, cada día recibo emails, llamadas, etc de gente que "tiene una idea fantástica". Un día le dije a un tipo que yo cada día tenía 3 y que ahí estaba, cogiendo el teléfono. Las ideas, sin dinero para ponerlas en marcha, no sirven de nada.


----------



## The Honker (10 Jul 2019)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Creo que la ley de la atracción es obviamente cierta. Si estás predispuesto, estás alerta y aprovechas las oportunidades. Imagina que no te interesan las flores, paseas por el campo y ves flores, es agradable y ya. Si eres un aficionado a la jardinería acabas el paseo y tus sensaciones son diferentes, más intensas y placenteras, porque, al estar predispuesto, has aprovechado intensamente las oportunidades de disfrute que el campo te ha brindado.
> 
> Sucede en los negocios, en las relaciones humanas y en todo. Una mente alerta en positivo te predispone a aprovechar las oportunidades y eso, normalmente, se traduce en éxito.
> 
> Lo de pènsar, las ideas, etc me parece harina de otro costal. Trabajo en una empresa en IoT, cada día recibo emails, llamadas, etc de gente que "tiene una idea fantástica". Un día le dije a un tipo que yo cada día tenía 3 y que ahí estaba, cogiendo el teléfono. Las ideas, sin dinero para ponerlas en marcha, no sirven de nada.



La " ley de atracción" lo que dice es que somos como antenas que atraen determinadas "vibraciones" en base a nuestros pensamientos y estas influyen en nuestra vida, lo cual es una magufada premium sin ningún sentido.


----------



## antonio estrada (10 Jul 2019)

Camarón Mantis dijo:


> La " ley de atracción" lo que dice es que somos como antenas que atraen determinadas "vibraciones" en base a nuestros pensamientos y estas influyen en nuestra vida, lo cual es una magufada premium sin ningún sentido.



Yo pensaba que se trataba de que los pensamientos positivos atraen circunstancias positivas, lo cual es cierto, sin duda. Es decir, el control mental y la programación neurolingüístca no son magufadas, son absolutamente ciertos, pero que seas una antena y el mundo conspire a tu favor y tal, ya es otro rollo.

No soy yo fan de los libros de autoayuda, no he leído el de la ley de la atracción y he hablado sin saber.


----------



## Abrojo (10 Jul 2019)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Creo que la ley de la atracción es obviamente cierta. Si estás predispuesto, estás alerta y aprovechas las oportunidades. Imagina que no te interesan las flores, paseas por el campo y ves flores, es agradable y ya. Si eres un aficionado a la jardinería acabas el paseo y tus sensaciones son diferentes, más intensas y placenteras, porque, al estar predispuesto, has aprovechado intensamente las oportunidades de disfrute que el campo te ha brindado.
> 
> Sucede en los negocios, en las relaciones humanas y en todo. Una mente alerta en positivo te predispone a aprovechar las oportunidades y eso, normalmente, se traduce en éxito.
> 
> Lo de pènsar, las ideas, etc me parece harina de otro costal. Trabajo en una empresa en IoT, cada día recibo emails, llamadas, etc de gente que "tiene una idea fantástica". Un día le dije a un tipo que yo cada día tenía 3 y que ahí estaba, cogiendo el teléfono. Las ideas, sin dinero para ponerlas en marcha, no sirven de nada.



Es que es eso, los sesgos cognitivos y la asociación de ideas. La ley de atracción y todo el conocimiento hermético y esotérico se puede ver como algo alejado de la ciencia pero seguramente intuyeron verdades sobre el comportamiento del ser humano en su relación con el mundo. Es lo mismo que la alquimia con la química. Se puede hablar de conocimiento pre-científico, lo que no lo invalida completamente en sus deducciones o sus consejos, pero en sus fundamentos puede ser simplemente un sistema filosófico equivocado o sin base.


----------



## newdawnfades (10 Jul 2019)

Bah!! Aficionados. 
Este sí que es un verdadero maestro:
El pionero (Miniserie de TV) (2019)


----------



## D3k (10 Jul 2019)

gordinflas dijo:


> Pues curioso que lo llames loco, sobretodo teniendo en cuenta que la ley de la atracción es igual de real que los genios y demonios.



Lo puse entre comillas  pero ya que lo dices, yo creo que todos tenemos cierto grado de locura, un rango de locura colectiva normal y luego están los extremos que son la propia locura y la genialidad.

Yo creo en la ley de atracción a mi manera, de una forma más científica y psicológica (física cuántica y sesgos cognitivos), digamos que a nivel psicológico creo que si uno se fija una meta, se focaliza, la tiene presente, la desea, la visualiza y de alguna manera le deja claro al subconsciente que es lo que quiere, en el tiempo suficiente, creo que el cerebro por así decirlo te da ideas de como conseguirlo o incluso a nivel emocional, te da el impulso para que actúes.. lo puedes llamar también determinación, obsesión.. a nivel físico ya se ha comprobado que los pensamientos influyen al menos en el agua, y nuestro cuerpo y el de la mayoría de seres vivos esta formado principalmente por H2O, luego de manera física parece que podemos influir en nosotros y en otros seres vivos usando el pensamiento.. Igual no me explico bien, pero yo si creo en ella jeje

Además creo que da igual si se cree de una manera más objetiva o más esotérica, para mi lo importante es usarla a nuestro favor.


----------



## Koivi88 (10 Jul 2019)

Ese al menos se dedico a entrevistar a todos los ricos de Usa y preguntarles.


Y oigan poned aqui los 13 mandamientos esos y dejaos de rollos.


----------



## D3k (10 Jul 2019)

Deseo
Fe
Autosugestión
Conocimiento especializado
Imaginación
Planeación organizada
Decisión
Persistencia
Mastermind
Entusiasmo
Mente subconsciente
Cerebro
Sexto sentido


----------



## Sr. Obdulio (10 Jul 2019)

Nadie se ha hecho rico perdiendo el tiempo trabajando.


----------



## lamateporunyogur (10 Jul 2019)

Pero Napoleon Hill era rico?


----------



## D4sser (10 Jul 2019)

Pues como "Padre rico, padre pobre", otra chorrada que a quién hizo rico fue al autor.


----------



## Abrojo (12 Jul 2019)

El hombre civilizado es un hombre esclavizado. Vivimos para trabajar a expensas de otros y pocos tienen la suerte de ser emprendedores y sortear bien las cosas.

En general, la civilización se ha construido con el sedentarismo y el deslomamiento del personal, cosa que en mi opinión abotarga los sentidos y nos embrutece; nos convertimos en unidades de producción y consumo.

Tengo en mis reflexiones particulares la idea de que el hombre nómada, aunque las pasaba muy putas, o precisamente por ello, tenía un mayor instinto de supervivencia y de sentidos agudizados para aprovechar los recursos del momento, para planear y ejecutar. Los khoisan todavía tienen ese estilo nomádico y saben donde cazar, donde dejar provisiones de agua y en general mucho tiempo libre con sus familias. Viven precariamente y sin tanta esperanza de vida, pero viven felices. Los animales estabulados o en un zoo viven más que sus parientes salvajes pero ¿viven como debería hacerlo un animal?

Como no podemos echarnos al monte, lo que hay que tratar de hacer es recuperar parte de esas habilidades para ver en lugar de mirar y para pensar en como aprovechar los recursos a nuestro alcance, incluyendo el recurso de otros humanos que conviven con nosotros. Ahí tenemos una ventaja respecto a las tribus nómadas y es en la cooperación dada por la especialización del trabajo.

Creo que hay un pensamiento intuitivo que nos guía en la dirección en la que concentramos nuestra atención y nuestros deseos. Las emociones modulan los pensamientos que se escapan a nuestro razonamiento consciente.


----------



## Gonzalo90 (19 Jul 2020)

Alguno la descargo?...podrían pasarme el link?


----------



## Kill'em with kindness (19 Jul 2020)

randy71 dijo:


> *La mejor película tipo documental de autoayuda del 2019*
> Napoleón Hill entrevistó a más de 500 personas y encontró rasgos comunes en sus historias de éxito.
> Escribiendo *"Los 13 Principios Clave" *que te ayudarán a ganar y llevar una vida llena de riqueza y prosperidad general.
> Él compartió todos sus hallazgos con el mundo en libro *"Piense y Hágase Rico"* y se convirtió en fenómeno de forma instantánea.
> ...



sabes quien se hará rico? 

PIENSA, EL QUE HA HECHO LA PELÍCULA XD


----------



## PAPOSO_SABROSO (19 Jul 2020)

File has been removed. 

me chupo la publicidad de mierda para descargarlo y esta borrado hijo de puta


----------



## Nico (20 Jul 2020)

D3k dijo:


> creo que si uno se fija una meta, se focaliza, la tiene presente, la desea, la visualiza y de alguna manera le deja claro al subconsciente que es lo que quiere, en el tiempo suficiente, creo que el cerebro por así decirlo te da ideas de como conseguirlo o incluso a nivel emocional, te da el impulso para que actúes



Te comento que eso es *EXACTAMENTE* lo que dice Napoleón Hill. Punto y coma por punto y coma.


----------



## Nico (20 Jul 2020)

Aclaro que soy un respetuoso admirador de Napoleón Hill y tengo que reconocer que, en uno de los momentos más complicados de mi vida -si no el que más- fue justamente su libro "_Piense y Hágase Rico_" el que me sacó de la parálisis mental producto del miedo en la que me encontraba.

Por eso me sorprende -pero al mismo tiempo me alegra profundamente haberme enterado- de la historia que linkea *Amancio Ortega* y que desconocía.

Me da la impresión -tras haber leído la larga nota- que la cosa ha de ser algo intermedio.

Ahora me queda en claro que Hill fue un maestro de la "_autopromoción_" y que muchas de sus historias han de ser inventos. Posiblemente -y la historia allí relatada creo que lo pinta bastante bien- haya sido lo que hoy denominamos un psicópata.

Pero, para quienes no lo hayan leído *sugiero su lectura*. Hasta el tío más canalla puede estar inspirado en su obra. Podría hacer una larga lista de escritores que, como personas posiblemente eran deleznables pero, su obra es magnífica.

Por el modo de escribir me lo hacía mejor persona, puede que no lo haya sido tanto pero, si prescindimos de sus temas personales y nos detenemos en lo que escribió, creo que muchos pueden encontrar una estupenda guía para entender cómo carajo organizarse para ganar dinero.

Y no es por la "_Ley de la Atracción_" justamente o, quizás dicho de otro modo, los que promovieron luego ese concepto sin duda tomaron lo básico del Hill.

Hill, sabiéndolo o no, más bien propendía un método de autosugestión porque, su consejo básico era "_fijarte tus metas, escribirlas y leerlas todos los días_".

Claro que -para quienes hayan leído varios de sus libros- *en obras posteriores hace varias aclaraciones importantes* porque, no todo el que escribe en un papel "_voy a ganar cien millones de dólares_" los puede ganar. Hay una relación entre "_lo que quieres_" y lo que "_cuesta lo que quieres_" (en energía) que, en su obra principal -la famosa "_Piensa y hazte rico_"- no está debidamente explicada.

Ignoraba por completo todos los esquemas -un adelantado a su época sin duda- de ganar dinero con la creación de "Escuelas", "Academias" y hasta "Universidades", la venta de "acciones" para proyectos y mil cosas más que hoy encontramos en los habituales y típicos vendehumos que pululan por allí.

Me ha sido muy útil y esclarecedor leer esa larga nota pero, repito, no se queden en la paparruchada porque *VALE LA PENA* leer a Hill.


----------



## Nico (20 Jul 2020)

lamateporunyogur dijo:


> Pero Napoleon Hill era rico?



Se hizo "rico" al menos dos o tres veces en su vida y, las dos o tres veces dilapidó o le sacaron su dinero (una de sus esposas por caso).

De todos modos por lo que cuenta la nota linkeada por *Amancio Ortega*, era bastante más vendehumo de lo que pensaba -sólo por leer sus libros donde se da mucho bombo-.

Digamos que ganó mucho pero nunca se caracterizó por ser un buen ahorrador ni un buen inversor de largo plazo, lo primero que hacía cuando le llegaba dinero del bueno era comprarse un Rolls Royce -y alguna mansión-... no es un buen método para conservar el dinero en el largo plazo.


----------



## McNulty (20 Jul 2020)

No me jodáis que os creéis esas chorradas del Secreto y demás papillas para lelos??

La mejor forma de ser rico siempre ha sido por herencia de los papis, los pocos que lo consiguen desde 0 es simplemente suerte, estar en el momento oportuno. Ellos te dirán que se han esforzado mucho, cosa que no discuto, pero detrás de ellos hay millones que se esfuerzan y son pobres como ratas.


----------



## Nico (20 Jul 2020)

Aclaro -por si alguno encara la lectura- que, un libro escrito allá por *1938* (me refiero a "_Piense y Hágase Rico_") está escrito en un lenguaje y menciona ejemplos que, en su momento eran "actuales" pero que hoy nos pueden resultar anacrónicos.

En todo caso es un libro bastante sencillo de leer -por mérito de una de sus esposas según dice la nota que linkea Amancio Ortega que, dicho sea de paso es la que se quedó con todo su dinero luego de ese divorcio  -

El concepto BASICO hoy podemos conocerlo por obras más "modernas" como *la Neurolinguista* y la propia *Ley de Atracción* o las *Sincronías* pero, en esencia es:

- No tener miedo (por el contrario tener confianza)
- Fijarse metas
- Anotarlas
- Repetirlas y creerlas

Misteriosamente -o al menos en mi caso- el protocolo funcionó y funciona perfectamente... y de un modo sorprendente !

Por lo visto como persona "real" parece que fue peor de lo que se pinta en sus libros pero, lo que explica como mecanismo funciona -y tiene lógica-.

Aclaro, eso si, que *conviene leer alguno de sus libros posteriores porque, ajusta un poco mejor la cosa*... no todo lo que "_piensas_" se hace real... es lo que "_piensas vinculado a tus posibilidades reales_".

Pero, en todo caso hay que avisar que tus "posibilidades reales" muchas veces *pueden estar más allá de lo que uno cree* (si pierde el miedo y gana en confianza).


----------



## Nico (20 Jul 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> No me jodáis que os creéis esas chorradas del Secreto y demás papillas para lelos??



En lo personal "El Secreto" me parece una mierda y concuerdo con tu definición de "papilla para lelos".

Lo que plantea Napoleón Hill se basa en fundamentos más concretos y totalmente lógicos (cuando los entiendes y los aplicas).

- Desarrolla confianza en ti mismo
- Fija tus metas
- Escríbelas
- Repitelas para que tu mente las acepte y las crea

Y eso no deja de ser, en el fondo, un proceso de autosugestión que *reorienta tus acciones en una dirección determinada* y, como podrás suponer, cualquier persona que *pone sus energías en algo en lo que cree, muchas veces lo consigue*.

Así que, no hay nada de "mágico" en la propuesta de Napoléon Hill... otra cosa es que, de paso y muchas veces, cuando te orientas en una dirección TAMBIEN ocurren muchas "casualidades" que ni te esperabas... pero eso es otra historia.


----------



## McNulty (20 Jul 2020)

Nico dijo:


> En lo personal "El Secreto" me parece una mierda y concuerdo con tu definición de "papilla para lelos".
> 
> Lo que plantea Napoleón Hill se basa en fundamentos más concretos y totalmente lógicos (cuando los entiendes y los aplicas).
> 
> ...



Si pero el éxito económico no depende solo de la voluntad personal. Depende de mil factores que tú no controlas. Estas ideologías que se basan en la motivación personal son una fábrica de frustrados depresivos.


----------



## Nico (20 Jul 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> Si pero el éxito económico *no depende solo de la voluntad personal*. Depende *de mil factores que tú no controlas*. Estas ideologías que se basan en la motivación personal son una fábrica de frustrados depresivos.



Habría que discutir varios puntos aquí.

1) Primero sería bueno definir "éxito económico". Para algunos sólo será "éxito" si ganan millones... para otros puede ser ganar 50.000 euros anuales (hoy ganan 12.000).

2) En segundo lugar creo que *minimizas la importancia de la voluntad personal*. Ten por cierto que alguien que POR VOLUNTAD dedica tres horas diarias a aprender inglés, al cabo de cierto tiempo lo dominará y tendrá un idioma adicional y la mejora de oportunidades que eso apareja.
El que toma cerveza tres horas al día sólo aprenderá a decir en inglés "beer" -y eso con suerte-.

Así que, discúlpame que te diga *la voluntad tiene MUCHO que ver en ciertas cosas*.

Pero, luego vienen las "_circunstancias externas_", esas que tú "no controlas". Ahí podríamos discutir muchos puntos porque, resulta que el que habla inglés tienen, de repente, *muchas más "circunstancias externas favorables" que, el que no lo habla o lee*.

Obviamente haber tenido la voluntad de aprender inglés correctamente puede que por si solo no atraiga o encuentre "circunstancias externas" de diez millones de dólares pero, muy probablemente si te traiga las "circunstancias externas" de 50.000 dólares anuales -cuando antes ganabas 12.000-.

Y, quizás, tal vez, en una de esas, puede que... las "_circunstancias externas_" -hablando inglés- tal vez te lleven a Dubai o al Silicon Valley o te pongan en contacto con un importador-exportador danés que buscara un corresponsal o distribuidor en España o... ni te imaginas.

Y estas "_circunstancias externas_" JAMAS hubieran aparecido si, previamente tu VOLUNTAD no te hubiera permitido realizar el SACRIFICIO de estudiar 3 horas diarias inglés cuando tu pandilla se iba de botellon.

_¿ Vas viendo cómo funciona ? _  

===

_- Ah no!, yo quería pensar "quiero ser Amancio Ortega" y que "la vibración del universo" me lo hiciera realidad !!_ 

En general hay un cierto "equilibrio" en las cosas y, si eres lo suficientemente valioso podría darse todas esas coincidencias y casualidades pero, de lo contrario, nadarás a altura de tu valor.

El problema es que somos MUCHO MAS VALIOSOS de lo que pensamos cuando ponemos nuestra VOLUNTAD Y ESFUERZO detrás de una META.


----------



## McNulty (20 Jul 2020)

Nico dijo:


> Habría que discutir varios puntos aquí.
> 
> 1) Primero sería bueno definir "éxito económico". Para algunos sólo será "éxito" si ganan millones... para otros puede ser ganar 50.000 euros anuales (hoy ganan 12.000).
> 
> ...



Obvio, si te quedas en el sofá, pocas metas lograrás. El tema está en que es el propio camino el que te va frustrando y frenando poco a poco, y es este camino el que al final hace que equilibres tus expectativas con tu realidad. En el 99% de los casos es así. El 1% restante son los ganadores que ni saben realmente porque están donde están en muchos casos.

Para mí es un error todo esto de la motivación y la superación (el coaching), es una especie de ideología para consolar a los que se quedan por el camino, para hacerles pensar de forma ficticia que ellos pueden, y la realidad es que no pueden por mucho que lo intenten, ya sea por falta de talento, de entorno, de casualidades/suerte etcc. Por no hablar de que tiene mucho de narcisismo disfrazado de buenas palabras.


----------



## Nico (20 Jul 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> El tema está en que es el propio camino el que te va frustrando y frenando poco a poco, y es este camino el que al final hace que equilibres tus expectativas con tu realidad.



Te aclaro *McNulty* que este asunto quizás es un poco más extenso que la mera charla en dos post de un hilo.

Entiendo lo que señalas -por supuesto- pero, también tengo que decirte que la gente tiene mucho más potencial del que, en la generalidad de los casos, aprovecha o desarrolla.

El *miedo* o, una variante atemperada que del mismo existe que se llama *comodidad* (es una forma suavizada de miedo, no quieres cambiar tu esfera de confort, el que está más o menos bien dice "_Virgencita, Virgencita que me quede donde estoy_") hace que mucha gente consiga menos y llegue menos lejos de lo que podría llegar en condiciones de desafío.

Y te doy un dato estadístico -tú que hablabas de los millonarios "_herederos_"-, el 80% o 90% de los *ricos de PRIMERA GENERACION* (los que se hacen ricos a si mismos) *no son de "clase media" sino que suelen venir mucho más de abajo*.

Es la ambición, el dolor de la carencia, el querer superar las humillaciones de la pobreza, el conjunto de motivaciones que suelen convertir a "_pobres en ricos_" cosa que, para alguien en la comodidad de la "clase media" suele faltar como generador de esfuerzos y sacrificios.

El que, por contexto familiar, consigue el puesto de "funcionario" -o hereda el bar o la tienda del padre- es al que verás cómodo, pero dentro de un rango limitado de crecimiento... por el contrario, muchos "pobres" que no consiguen ese privilegio, si tienen el "fuego" suficiente para luchar por sus metas suelen llegar mucho más lejos.

Y cuidado que el "mucho más lejos" hay que medirlo no sólo de modo absoluto sino también relativo.

El hijo de un Notario que también consigue plaza, seguirá teniendo un buen nivel de vida pero, en términos relativos NO AVANZO UN APICE respecto a su padre... sigue al mismo nivel... crecimiento cero.

El pobre que pasa de un barrio obrero o directamente marginal y, tras mucho esfuerzo termina teniendo su taller mecánico o su cuadrilla de apilatochos, puede que "_cuantitativamente_" no supere en ingresos al Notario pero, *EN SU MEDIDA ha crecido DIEZ VECES desde la posición de la que arrancó.*

"Exito" del hijo del notario que es notario... *CERO.*
"Exito" del pobre que llega a taller propio o la cuadrilla... *MIL POR CIENTO.*

No hablamos que pudo hacerse un "Amancio Ortega"... pero *ha dado un salto formidable* que, visto en perspectiva puede ser referido como EXITO.

Si definiésemos el "éxito" como "*aquel que supera 10 veces el punto de partida*", resulta que el hijo de Notario es "0" y el éxito lo tuvo el pobre.

===

Voy a convenir también -lo he visto muchas veces- que muchos "exitosos" *lo son de pura suerte*... como bien señalas hay gente iluminada que "_está en lugar justo, a la hora precisa_" y tienen "éxito".

Hay muchas consideraciones para hacer (a veces está en el lugar justo y a la hora precisa *alguien que BUSCABA esa oportunidad*) pero, podemos quedarnos con la definición de que algunos "_tienen suerte_". Listo

===

Pero, aunque te parezca extraño -y esta charla o una parecida la hemos tenido en otro sitio- *TAMBIEN EXISTEN las "sincronías"* que son *una conjunción misteriosa de "casualidades" que operan en la vida de aquellos que se proponen que existan*.

Por tratarse de factores muy particulares realmente no hay un "manual" con los pasos detallados para lograrlas pero, créeme -y te lo dirán muchos que tuvieron "éxito"- que, "misteriosamente" *ciertas cosas ocurren porque tú LAS PIDES o QUIERES QUE OCURRAN.*

A veces no son iguales a cómo las "pedias o imaginabas", no siempre llegan a la velocidad que las quisiéramos pero... existen.

A diferencia de la "suerte" (que cae de arriba) este tipo de "suerte" *es una que BUSCAS o PIDES.*

El problema es que mucha gente *NO LA BUSCA* o bien, la "pide" *de un modo incorrecto o poco comprometido*. A veces para que ocurran "ciertas casualidades" *el destino te pide compromiso y pasión*... y no todos lo tienen.

Por eso Napoleón Hill, hace mucho hincapié en que tienes que *dominar el MIEDO* (o su hermano menor la "comodidad" de la "esfera de confort") y *desarrollar la CONFIANZA en que lograrás lo que quieres*... eso es un INGREDIENTE Y REQUISITO QUE TIENEN QUE ESTAR PRESENTE si quieres que ocurran "afortunadas casualidades".

===

Y, quiero pensar que, a tu escala, cosas de este tipo *SI LAS HAS VIVIDO*... todos tenemos ejemplos de cosas que verdaderamente queríamos, trabajamos seriamente por ellas y llegaron... ni te imaginas hasta dónde llegan cuando subes el nivel de compromiso, petición y pasión.


----------



## Nico (20 Jul 2020)

En relación a la charla con McNulty...

Me fui a buscar el libro -insisto que vale la pena leerlo- porque, recordaba que había un poema que en su momento no había terminado de entender y que hoy comprendo perfectamente. No cita el autor (o al menos no vi de quién es).

*«Le pedí una moneda a la Vida,
y la Vida no me dio más,
por mucho que le imploré a la noche
cuando contaba mis escasos bienes.

Porque la vida es un amo justo
que te da lo que le pides,*
*pero cuando has fijado el precio*
*debes aguantar la faena.

Trabajé por un salario de jornalero
sólo para descubrir perplejo*
*que cualquier paga que hubiera pedido a la Vida*
*ésta me la hubiese concedido de buen agrado.»*

===

La gente está acostumbrada a "pedirle monedas" a la vida... y ésta nos cumple !!

Y, para que vean que *PENSAMOS ASI*, miren esta canción (_La Vida es una Moneda_)... dice justamente eso !!.. *ni se le ocurre que puede pedir más !!* 

La letra dice ("...la vida es una moneda... ojo! que hablo de monedas y NO de "gruesos billetes") 

Mal te dará la vida "gruesos billetes" *si pides "monedas".*


----------



## makaveli_sano (20 Jul 2020)

esta claro que para vivir bien, sin trabajar es meterse a político, sueldazos incluso en época de crisis, son como los ricos pero sin montar nada productivo para el pais (empresas) solo venden humo a sus votatantes y solo les interesa la confrontación para ganar votos...luego se permiten comprarse chalets, pensiones vitalicias de oro, comisiones públicas y demas chanchullos...si no miren a Fachascal o Pablenin, dos vividores por excelencia de lo público


----------



## Nico (20 Jul 2020)

Un comentario final que MAL HARIA si no lo agregase.

Sé que el grueso de la gente del foro es más bien joven y está en la etapa donde todo está por construir.

Lo que no tienen que perder de vista es que *el verdadero objetivo NO ES EL DINERO sino la FELICIDAD.*

Suena a cliché pero, tengo que aclararlo porque, cuando la gente no es del todo feliz -y cuando uno es joven no tiene modo de medir aún lo que hace a la felicidad- uno tiende a pensar que la "felicidad" está en el "dinero" y por eso cree *que si tiene mucho dinero tendrá -también- mucha felicidad*.

Digamos que es una condición relativa.

Por abajo de cierto nivel de dinero, sin duda es difícil "ser feliz" pero, a partir de cierto punto, *los agregados de dinero no aportan "felicidad" de manera lineal.*

Vean a nuestro Soberano Emérito Don Juan Carlos... Rey, Privilegiado, con una vida de lujos absolutos y, terminará, de anciano, *en vez de viviendo el gozo de lo realizado, con el amor y respeto de su pueblo y el cariño de su familia, viviendo como un perseguido y un paria* por llevarse "_unos millones más_" que *NI SIQUIERA LOS PUEDE USAR !!* (ya no tiene en qué gastarlos y a la tumba se va sólo con una mortaja).

Obligado a abdicar de su Corona (en los oscuros entresijos de los bastidores de la Corte), posiblemente a punto de ser desterrado fuera del Palacio Real, en medio de una tormenta mediática, alejado de su familia y afectos, quizás pasando a la Historia, no por sus méritos -que los tuvo- sino por sus miserias... y todo por juntar "más millones" *que NO LOS NECESITABA PARA NADA* y, desde ya, no le han aportado ni un gramo de "felicidad".

En este juego de la vida, que parece LARGO pero es bastante CORTO, lo verdaderamente importante cuando se termina la partida es *HABER SIDO FELIZ*.

Busquen el dinero suficiente para serlo pero, no conviertan al dinero en su idea de felicidad porque, más allá de cierto punto *NO LO ES*.


----------



## McNulty (20 Jul 2020)

Nico dijo:


> Te aclaro *McNulty* que este asunto quizás es un poco más extenso que la mera charla en dos post de un hilo.
> 
> Entiendo lo que señalas -por supuesto- pero, también tengo que decirte que la gente tiene mucho más potencial del que, en la generalidad de los casos, aprovecha o desarrolla.
> 
> ...



Mezclas muchas cosas para disfrazar algo que es erróneo. Que existe algo así como una armonía preestablecida para el éxito. Eso yo lo niego. No hay tal armonía en forma de ''sincronía'' ni de ''conjunción misteriosa de casualidades'', eso es un invento mental tuyo, que lo construyes psicológicamente para entender el caos que te ha llevado hasta el éxito. Y esto es precisamente de lo que se aprovechan todos estos gurús para meter de matute todas estas ideologías de la motivación voluntarista, y de paso hacerse ellos ricos.


----------



## Nico (21 Jul 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> Mezclas muchas cosas para disfrazar algo que es erróneo. *Que existe algo así como una armonía preestablecida para el éxito. Eso yo lo niego.
> No hay tal armonía en forma de ''sincronía'' ni de ''conjunción misteriosa de casualidades'', eso es un invento mental tuyo*, que lo construyes psicológicamente para entender el caos que te ha llevado hasta el éxito. Y esto es precisamente de lo que se aprovechan todos estos gurús para meter de matute todas estas ideologías de la motivación voluntarista, y de paso hacerse ellos ricos.



Bien, tienes una prueba sencilla para convencerte.

En primer lugar reiterarte lo que dije al principio... *define EXITO.*

Si para tí sólo es haber ganado 10 millones de dólares es una cosa.

Si llamamos EXITO a *conseguir metas personales con un rango adecuado de satisfacción*, habla con cualquier abogado bueno, o médico importante, o artista que consiguió fama y *FIJATE QUE HICIERON*.

Y te dirán que hicieron -sabiendo o no- *exactamente lo que te sugiere Napoleón Hill* aunque éste, como buen yanqui buscó *un TITULO con gancho para el libro y habla de "rico" (*en el libro habla de un modo más amplio de la felicidad, la realización y demás).

Y te puedo garantizar que TODAS LAS PERSONAS que, *desarrollan confianza, tienen metas deseadas EN SERIO, generan el marco de trabajo, esfuerzo, movimiento, seguimiento, astucia y "suerte"* que les permite avanzar en el camino deseado.

===

Además -y por si fuera poco- tu razonamiento tiene un problema de fondo que pareces no advertir.

Según tu explicación *TODOS LOS CASOS DE EXITO SON CASUALIDADES !!* 

Los abogados exitosos, los médicos exitosos, los artistas exitosos, los arquitectos exitosos (y los millonarios de primera generación)... *todos fueron "casualidad" !! *

Con tu versión de la vida *el esfuerzo no importa, la pasión no importa, el sacrificio no importa* porque NADIE CONTROLA LO QUE PASA !!

Y la realidad es que, *son aquellos que desarrollan la "pasión santa" y se comprometen con sus metas*, son los que llegan. Y, para ellos, en un punto dado las puertas parecen "abrirse" y las "casualidades" empiezan a ayudarlos porque, lo que llamamos "casualidades" más de una vez es estar empujando como un burro, siempre en una misma dirección, hasta que las puertas se abren.


----------



## McNulty (21 Jul 2020)

Nico dijo:


> Bien, tienes una prueba sencilla para convencerte.
> 
> En primer lugar reiterarte lo que dije al principio... *define EXITO.*
> 
> ...



Más o menos voy por ahí. 

Éxito es sobrepasar por mucho la media de tu labor. Obviamente ser un “buen medico” no es un éxito, porque hay miles de médicos buenos. Ser exitoso es ganar el premio nobel, ser cantante hiperfamoso que llena estadios, futbolista de élite tipo Messi, ser alguien muy muy reconocido a nivel social por su capacidad x. Obviamente alguien que ha superado dos cáncer o que ha montando una empresa rentable se puede considerar exitosa para ella misma, pero a nivel social no, nadie le conoce. El éxito es siempre social, cuando desbordas el cascarón de tu entorno cotidiano y pasas a ser reconocido por gente que vive a miles de km de tu casa.

Además todos los que tienen éxito nunca lo buscaron conscientemente, ni se pusieron frente al espejo a decir “voy alcanzar mis metas seguro”, “lo voy a lograr”, esas casualidades les fueron lleganfo casi sin darse cuenta, poquito a poco, por pura inercia. Y me dirás, “se han esforzado mucho, y han sudado sangre”. Pues no tiene por qué, el talento del exitoso le hace saltarse muchas etapas de aprendizaje, que a los otros les cuesta dios y ayuda. Es decir, su camino tiene menos piedras porque tiene una capacidad muy superior para esquivarlas, ya sea por suerte, aptitud o lo que sea.

Ya sé que esto es una idea muy contraintituitiva y cuesta creer, porque nos han enseñado justo lo que has descrito tú, que cada uno se forja su destino, pero en el caso de tener éxtio no es así, apenas controlamos nada de nuestra vida, solo un 10% o un 20% como mucho depende de nuestro esfuerzo. Por no hablar de donde partimos, familia, país etc... Todo eso nos determina completamente. No somos dueños de nuestro “destino”, cosa que tampoco existe dicho sea de paso. No hay meta prefijada para ningún sujeto en la tierra, toda meta se contruye en función del pasado y del presente, nunca desde un futuro imaginario. Y el que dice que él estaba destinado para ser fontanero o misionero, simplemente está autoengañandose e intentando añadir un poco de épica a su vida.

Te enfocas en exceso en la actitudes psicologicas para alcanzar el éxito, cuando son las menos relevantes. Por encima están factores como el entorno social, familiar, herencia genética, contactos, talento innato, país donde naces, clase social etc. Pero entiendo que es muy tentador pensar que cada uno de nosotros con solo esfuerzo y tesón puede lograr lo que se proponga, por eso decía en otro post que esta idea es una trampa utilizada por estos gurús, para que te olvides de todas las determinaciones externas, y te conviertas en un autista que persigue objetivos, lo que seguramente te llevará al fracaso, porque a más voluntarismo menor capacidad de autocrítica y mayor narcisismo.


----------



## Nico (21 Jul 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> *Éxito es sobrepasar por mucho la media de tu labor*. Obviamente ser un “buen medico” *no es un éxito*, porque hay miles de médicos buenos. *Ser exitoso es ganar el premio nobel, ser cantante hiperfamoso que llena estadios, futbolista de élite tipo Messi,* ser alguien muy muy reconocido a nivel social por su capacidad x.



No estás definiendo el "éxito", *estás definiendo la EXCEPCIONALIDAD* que es *el caso EXTREMO de éxito* pero no su "definición".

De todos modos me parece que hemos dejado en claro el punto y, cualquiera que lea el hilo podrá formarse su opinión.

Lo que quiero señalar antes de ir dando por terminado el asunto es que *Napoleón Hill consiguió un libro EXCEPCIONAL que MERECE SER LEIDO.*

Ayuda a entender -y da las claves, las pistas, las explicaciones- *el modo de ser exitoso* e, incluso en los casos posibles *EXCEPCIONAL*. Quede claro que lograr la "excepcionalidad" no está al alcance de todos pero, el EXITO si lo está.

Un detalle que no quiero pasar por alto es este:



McNulty dijo:


> Te enfocas en exceso *en la actitudes psicologicas para alcanzar el éxito, cuando son las menos relevantes.*



Me sorprende que digas esto.

Cualquier comandante de tropa te dirá que lo que define un combate *es la actitud psicológica de sus soldados*... no es lo mismo el _italianini_ que se rendía a la primera que el Kamikaze que estrellaba su avión contra los acorazados y portaaviones norteamericanos.

Los grandes coach y entrenadores de equipos, además de sus dotes técnicas suelen ser grandes motivadores... *un equipo MOTIVADO* rinde tres veces por encima de su nivel puramente técnico.

Y, en la vida personal, el que *es capaz de aguantar los golpes y seguir adelante SIEMPRE llega más lejos* que el que tira la toalla y se sale del camino.

Un "feo" con autoconfianza conquistará diez veces más mujeres que un carilindo tímido o miedoso.

La actitud psicológica puede que no sea el único factor del éxito (se requieren otras condiciones) pero, *es un factor CRITICO* para que las condiciones, por mínimas que sean, *se aprovechen al MAXIMO* y, más de una vez, *incluso por encima de sus parámetros esperables.*

Te lo dirá un *maratonista*, te lo dirá un *escalador* y te lo dirá un *superviviente*... lo que MARCA LA DIFERENCIA *es la actitud psicológica, la fortaleza del carácter, la autoconfianza, la fe ciega y el "santo empecinamiento"* aún cuando todo parezca venirse abajo.


----------



## John Galt 007 (21 Jul 2020)

Vete a la mierda panchito. 

Hay que hacer sonar la ALARMA ANTIPANCHITOS.


----------



## Nico (21 Jul 2020)

Me encantó tu comentario True_troll y, aprovecho que paso por el hilo para destacarlo -no lo había hecho en la visita anterior que sólo te puse un Zanx-.

Hablas sin duda con la experiencia que da la edad y un buen trecho de la vida vivida y, creo que tu comentario amerita que alguien joven lo lea con cuidado y lo tenga presente.

Excelente aporte !!


----------



## McNulty (21 Jul 2020)

Nico dijo:


> No estás definiendo el "éxito", *estás definiendo la EXCEPCIONALIDAD* que es *el caso EXTREMO de éxito* pero no su "definición".
> 
> De todos modos me parece que hemos dejado en claro el punto y, cualquiera que lea el hilo podrá formarse su opinión.
> 
> ...



Es que la excepcionalidad es la generalización del éxito personal a una escala mayor.

Yo pienso que no, la actitud psicológica no es tan relevante como nos quieren hacer pensar. Los entrenadores pueden decir misa, si el equipo contrario tiene mejores jugadores que el tuyo, por mucha motivación que le pongas al asunto, perderás. Porque la suma de talentos del equipo contrario desborda completamente el voluntarismo que pueda tener el otro equipo. Lo mismo con la tropa, por mucha moral que tengan tus soldados, si el ejercito contrario tiene mejores armas y mejor preparación en batalla, no tienes nada que hacer. E incluso te diría qur lo mas prudente y lógico sería tirar la toalla.

Pero no marca la diferencia, ayuda en un pequeño porcentaje eso no lo niego, pero lo que marca la diferencia de verdad es la habilidad del sujeto unida a la suerte.


----------



## LordPascal (26 Ene 2021)

¡¡ Napoleon Hill UN CRACK !!


----------

